# John 17:5



## Herald (Apr 28, 2007)

[bible]John 17:5[/bible]

Can it be rightly said that in eternity past Jesus Christ did not _receive_ glory _from_ the Father, but that he _shared_ glory with the Father? The latter is my understanding of the passage.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 28, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> [bible]John 17:5[/bible]
> 
> Can it be rightly said that in eternity past Jesus Christ did not _receive_ glory _from_ the Father, but that he _shared_ glory with the Father? The latter is my understanding of the passage.



Of course. Being fully God, Himself, the glory He had in eternity is His own glory. All three Persons of the Trinity, being equally God, each has His own glory as God. And, since the three Persons interpenetrate each other (the doctrine of perichoresis), they also share each other's glory.


----------



## Herald (Apr 28, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Of course. Being fully God, Himself, the glory He had in eternity is His own glory. All three Persons of the Trinity, being equally God, each has His own glory as God. And, since the three Persons interpenetrate each other (the doctrine of perichoresis), they also share each other's glory.



Thanks brother. I'm teaching on 1 Peter 1:20 and I'm making a point about Jesus having glory in eternity past. Part of the προγινώσκω (foreknowledge) of Christ before the foundation of the world.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 28, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Thanks brother. I'm teaching on 1 Peter 1:20 and I making a point about Jesus' having glory in eternity past. Part of the προγινώσκω (foreknowledge) of Christ before the foundation of the world.



Ah, yes: _He was foreknown before the foundation of the world but was made manifest in the last times for the sake of you..._


----------



## Herald (Apr 28, 2007)

Perichoresistically speaking, when we place our faith in Christ we are, by default, also placing our faith in the godhead. Soteriologically our faith is in Christ, but by extension our faith is in the godhead.


----------

